
Ask HN: How do you manage newly found knowledge? - mlejva
Through the day I very often find non-trivial amount of insights&#x2F;information&#x2F;knowledge about certain specific topic. May it be articles, tutorials, links or even tweets. 
Problem is that I’m super afraid that I’ll forget about it and not “use” it. 
I’m usually trying to solve this by saving images to folders, having short text snippets in notes or using bookmarks. This has several problems. First, different type of data (image, text, link, etc) are at different places (folder, notes, bookmark, etc). Second, data is not indexed so search is impossible.<p>How do you handle this?
======
abricot
Badly. I have notebooks for information that i know I'll definitely need later
on, and save a lot of links with an online service. I've thought about finding
or building a service that will make an archive.org version of every link i
save, and also make it possible to search all of it. I have added that idea to
the notebook.

------
twobyfour
I fit it into my existing mental structures about how the world works and then
move on with my day, confident that if I forget the details I can look them up
again later.

------
SeaDude
Emacs org-mode. Everything in one place (even one FILE if you'd like), all
indexed, searchable, extensible, and organized hierarchical and/or with tags.

------
SeaDude
But you will pay for this tool in blood, tears, and lost marriages! A bit of a
learning curve ball.

